

Groupon getting pummeled daily in Israeli deal market, Buy2 leads - creativeone
http://www.vccafe.com/grouper/groupon-getting-pummeled-daily-in-the-israeli-deal-market-buy2-leads/

======
ig1
It's ridiculous to measure the popularity of any non-Facebook service by
number of Facebook fans. The percentage of users who fan a page of Facebook
can vary vastly between competing companies.

~~~
creativeone
I wouldnt say totally preposterous to compare. After all these companies rely
heavily on Facebook for their marketing, of course their email list is
probably their key marketing tool, but that info isn't available. Then again,
I did also write the article so I am a little biased, thanks for the feedback.

------
ediggs
It's all in perspective - "100,000 Facebook friends in Israel is equivalent to
over 5,000,000 Facebook friends in America"

~~~
BSeward
As a straight translation of percentages, sure. But who cares that 1.3% of the
population Likes something except in the context of total population? "1 out
of 77 kids has an awful haircut, an equivalent to over 5,000,000 awful
haircuts in America."

Better to keep the scales the same: US state with closest pop to Israel is
Virginia, total market available to Groupon in Israel is arguably about
equivalent to that.

~~~
creativeone
The point is that the penetration of daily deal sites in the Israeli market is
deeper than that of the US. And groupon is lagging compared to its Israeli
competitors.

------
patrickgzill
how big is the Israeli market overall? About the size of what US state - maybe
Pennsylvania?

~~~
creativeone
GDP of israel is just over that of Louisiana.

